# Advantages of being a MAN



## Esh (Apr 11, 2008)

1) I can open my own fucking jars


----------



## fischju (Apr 11, 2008)

2) Men make more money than women


----------



## Zarcon (Apr 11, 2008)

I'm going to nip this real quick.
Try not to be so negative against women even if that other topic rubs you the wrong way.
Don't inadvertently prove something they have an upper hand on, haha.


----------



## RyuKakashi (Apr 11, 2008)

offtopic84 said:
			
		

> 2) Men make more money than women



Not in red light districts they don't.


----------



## distorted.freque (Apr 11, 2008)

Does that mean that all men can open jars? And does that mean that all women are incapable of opening jars? Or maybe only real MEN can open jars...

Any statistics on the second one?


----------



## Harpuia (Apr 11, 2008)

3) There are men on the internet.


----------



## fischju (Apr 11, 2008)

Harpuia said:
			
		

> 3) There are men on the internet.



That is an advantage of being a gay man....


----------



## Harpuia (Apr 11, 2008)

offtopic84 said:
			
		

> Harpuia said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oops. I was just posting the opposite of my other post but now I see it


----------



## Esh (Apr 11, 2008)

It's just a joke thread people...

Offtopic and I just thought it would be comical.


----------



## fischju (Apr 11, 2008)

eshestun said:
			
		

> It's just a joke thread people...
> 
> Offtopic and I just thought it would be comical.



It is in the testing area...


----------



## Zarcon (Apr 11, 2008)

One word makes a world of difference in tone.
And that one word would be "fucking" in your case.


----------



## WeaponXxX (Apr 11, 2008)

I'd have to say peeing in the bushes is a lot easier as a man.
Then again they get the comfort to have a nice minute sit down. So both have their advantages.

No back aches when I walk from gigantic tits?
But then I do get that terrible feeling when the end of my balls hit each other. About the worse pain in the world. So again each is pros to cons.

Seriously child birth has no appeal to me, I do not wish for it, do not dream of it, do not want it. Yet some women love being a mother and the bond her and her child share. But hey lol thats not me so my advantage of being a man is reproducing does not cause me to get stretch marks, have my asshole rip, shit on a table in a room full of strangers, and pop a 10.5 lb baby out of an area my lover usually likes to play in.


----------



## SpiritBoy (Apr 11, 2008)

You don't bleed from your ass.


----------



## WeaponXxX (Apr 11, 2008)

SpiritBoy said:
			
		

> You don't bleed from your ass.


What about butt pirates?


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Apr 11, 2008)

SpiritBoy said:
			
		

> You don't bleed from your ass.



you will if i kick it ^.^


----------



## Esh (Apr 11, 2008)

Zarcon said:
			
		

> One word makes a world of difference in tone.
> And that one word would be "fucking" in your case.



The "fucking" was just added to make it seem more manly...in a joking way



[22:13]  http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=82059
[22:13]  Win!
[22:14]  had to add the fucking


----------



## Zarcon (Apr 11, 2008)

eshestun said:
			
		

> Zarcon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Haha, I guess it's just the downside of the internet and the timing of this topic then.
Hard to tell nuances when you're just reading. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Carry on, don't let me spoil your fun. XD


----------



## distorted.freque (Apr 11, 2008)

offtopic84 said:
			
		

> eshestun said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



And here I was, looking for a good argument.


----------



## leetdude_007 (Apr 11, 2008)

(??) Osteoporosis comes down on men less. [removed]


----------



## fischju (Apr 11, 2008)

4) 0% chance of cervical cancer


----------



## Lyuse (Apr 11, 2008)

We have beards


----------



## cruddybuddy (Apr 11, 2008)

Your best friend is a dog, not a diamond.


----------



## noisound (Apr 11, 2008)

we orgasm easier and pee standing up


----------



## GizmoDuck (Apr 11, 2008)

The NBA, NFL, NHL, and MLB.


----------



## Jdbye (Apr 11, 2008)

noisound said:
			
		

> we orgasm easier and pee standing up


I think both of those would be negative things. Well, depending on how you see it.


----------



## Zarcon (Apr 11, 2008)

jdbye said:
			
		

> noisound said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'll reword for him.
Guys have an easier time when whacking off and have the _option_ to pee standing.


----------



## FAST6191 (Apr 11, 2008)

RyuKakashi said:
			
		

> offtopic84 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pimps?


Everyone already took any I was going to say so

Men die younger on average: damned if I want to hang around doing sweet f all/hooked up to a tube.


----------



## Rayder (Apr 11, 2008)

Men don't get PMS every month.


----------



## redact (Apr 11, 2008)

a man is manly (in most cases)






Spoiler



clicky for proof


----------



## Deleted member 110780 (Apr 11, 2008)

We can be lumberjacks.


----------



## Talaria (Apr 11, 2008)

I wouldn't know, I'm a girl and Costello......[deleted].........


----------



## azotyp (Apr 11, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Advantages of being a MAN


You cannot have pregnat


----------



## The Teej (Apr 11, 2008)

Men can get bad ass muscles and not get considered ugly.
Men can keep their hair short in the summer and not get their sexuality questioned
Men can fart/burp and not really get noticed
Men can play online games without getting harassed for naked pics
Men ...err,


----------



## xcalibur (Apr 11, 2008)

Rayder said:
			
		

> Men don't get PMS every month.


----------



## Westside (Apr 11, 2008)

Talaria said:
			
		

> I wouldn't know, I'm a girl and Costello......[deleted].........


XD Costello is a funny woman.

Anyway, the advantage of being a men is having a dickpenis.


----------



## CockroachMan (Apr 11, 2008)

Aside from menstruation and pregnancy.. I don't see much advantages.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Oh yeah! You can fart and burp.. and no one cares!


----------



## mthrnite (Apr 11, 2008)

Here's how the good folks in Denton feel:



edit: Rocky Horror fans UNITE!


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 11, 2008)

Shock Treatment FTW!

Check my sig


----------



## Little (Apr 11, 2008)

you are all fucking sexist pricks.

And whoever said men earn more than women are just completely wrong.  Myself and another girl on my course are the two earning the most on our placement years, beating the guys to the most competitive jobs... not just at our uni either of course. When I graduate I can guarantee that I will be earning the same, if not more than men in a similar field (business, mainly marketing).


----------



## Mehdi (Apr 11, 2008)

mthrnite said:
			
		

> Here's how the good folks in Denton feel:
> 
> 
> 
> edit: Rocky Horror fans UNITE!




LOL for a second I thought u died or something was about to PM you. Good to see your hilarious posts are back.

And a man can mess around without being called a slut.


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 11, 2008)

Mehdi said:
			
		

> And a man can mess around without being called a slut.



Not if you over-do it


----------



## Mehdi (Apr 11, 2008)

I always thought if u overdid it you'd be called a playa or pimp XD.


----------



## kallekall (Apr 11, 2008)

Little said:
			
		

> you are all fucking sexist pricks.
> 
> And whoever said men earn more than women are just completely wrong.  Myself and another girl on my course are the two earning the most on our placement years, beating the guys to the most competitive jobs... not just at our uni either of course. When I graduate I can guarantee that I will be earning the same, if not more than men in a similar field (business, mainly marketing).



Get some humour!


----------



## Mehdi (Apr 11, 2008)

kallekall said:
			
		

> Little said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Besides it's probably true in 3rd world countries which form the majority of our globe. So technically speaking the guy was right.


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 11, 2008)

Mehdi said:
			
		

> I always thought if u overdid it you'd be called a playa or pimp XD.



No, you can go beyond potential cool, if you are not careful 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Also, a pimp (short for 'pimpernel', btw) is someone who forces a woman, or women, into prostitution, and lives off their earnings ... who would wanna be known as one of those?

And a playa is another name of a mysoginistic asshole, who has commitment issues, and tends to be only able to get women by putting on a false persona, or lying to them ... they have to move from girl to girl as the lies fall apart.


----------



## Veho (Apr 11, 2008)

Little said:
			
		

> you are all fucking sexist pricks.


Read the "Advantages of being a woman ^^" topic. The first post.


----------



## Tommy_T (Apr 11, 2008)

We dont listen to snakes


----------



## Westside (Apr 11, 2008)

veho said:
			
		

> Little said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...








 Looks like it's that time of the month...


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 11, 2008)

Tommy_T said:
			
		

> We dont listen to snakes



Harry Potter does.


----------



## Tommy_T (Apr 11, 2008)

thebobevil said:
			
		

> Tommy_T said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If that is the case I retract my statement, unless...


----------



## rest0re (Apr 11, 2008)

women can never be really good at anything because men already did everything better in every aspect, art,sports,science and they are all just jealous coz we got penus and we can beat shit out of them anytime we want.


----------



## Artheido (Apr 11, 2008)

thebobevil said:
			
		

> Tommy_T said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Then he's not a MAN!


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 11, 2008)

rest0re said:
			
		

> women can never be really good at anything because men already did everything better in every aspect, art,sports,science and they are all just jealous coz we got penus and we can beat shit out of them anytime we want.




hmmm .... a man who can't even spell 'penis' ... hmmm ... then again, with his attitude, he'll never need it, anyway


----------



## Artheido (Apr 11, 2008)

rest0re said:
			
		

> we can beat shit out of them anytime we want.



That is not being a man. True men would never lay a finger on women.


----------



## rest0re (Apr 11, 2008)

i was not serious btw. if you didn't get irony. feminism is okay but i hate this "be a bitch and feminist" movement


----------



## Westside (Apr 11, 2008)

rest0re said:
			
		

> i was not serious btw. if you didn't get irony. feminism is okay but i hate this "be a bitch and feminist" movement


The movement annoys the shit out of me too, but I respect normal women.  I do however believe that this is necessary because of chauvinists.


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 11, 2008)

rest0re said:
			
		

> i was not serious btw. if you didn't get irony. feminism is okay but i hate this "be a bitch and feminist" movement



Yeah, well you need to learn how to use things like emotes and italics to get things like irony and sarcasm across ... just because you know how you mean something, doesn't mean everyone who reads will understand how you mean it.


----------



## fischju (Apr 11, 2008)

Little said:
			
		

> you are all fucking sexist pricks.
> 
> And whoever said men earn more than women are just completely wrong.  Myself and another girl on my course are the two earning the most on our placement years, beating the guys to the most competitive jobs... not just at our uni either of course. When I graduate I can guarantee that I will be earning the same, if not more than men in a similar field (business, mainly marketing).



Statistics, learn them.

Humor, get some. 

Also, did you know that men have bigger brains then women? And that the difference equates to 3.6 IQ points on average? What I'm getting at is that men are smarter than women.


----------



## Ktaro (Apr 11, 2008)

Advantages of being a MAN you fuck


----------



## GizmoDuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Little said:
			
		

> you are all fucking sexist pricks.
> 
> And whoever said men earn more than women are just completely wrong.  Myself and another girl on my course are the two earning the most on our placement years, beating the guys to the most competitive jobs... not just at our uni either of course. When I graduate I can guarantee that I will be earning the same, if not more than men in a similar field (business, mainly marketing).



Well, he is not COMPLETELY wrong.  As an educated individual, you should know that in our society, there exists a gender gap in earnings.  You may be fortunate enough to earn the same income as men in your field, but a majority of women face discrimination in the workplace and simply do not have the opportunity.


----------



## WeaponXxX (Apr 11, 2008)

In my profession women earn triple what men do so I guess it depends on the job field and what the demand is.

If your a  lumber jack I'd say men get paid more
If your a *STRAIT *porn star women get paid more. 

Nothing sexist about it, supply and demand and ability to get the job done efficiently.

*Edit
added the word strait


----------



## podunk1269 (Apr 11, 2008)

I'm not touching this topic, best part of being a man for me is sex with women, but they get to have multiple orgasms and I dont


----------



## Puxel (Apr 11, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> If yourQUOTEstrait








 English is a funny language.

I just like the fact that my dick doesn't bleed every month.


----------



## Mewgia (Apr 11, 2008)

Little said:
			
		

> you are all fucking sexist pricks.
> 
> And whoever said men earn more than women are just completely wrong.  Myself and another girl on my course are the two earning the most on our placement years, beating the guys to the most competitive jobs... not just at our uni either of course. When I graduate I can guarantee that I will be earning the same, if not more than men in a similar field (business, mainly marketing).
> 
> QUOTE(Rayder @ Apr 11 2008, 05:29 AM) Men don't get PMS every month.



kekekekekekeke


----------



## WeaponXxX (Apr 11, 2008)

I occasionally knock out 2 or 3 in a row. And other guys can too so that knocks out the multiple orgasm theory however women have LONGER orgasms which is pretty kick ass. Then again guys do have the ability to orgasm off a quickie easier where most chicks will knock out a quickie for the novelty or to make their partner happy. Then again there is the few chicks that can orgasm super quick especially if they haven't had one in a while. So I think each person is unique and you really can't classify all men and women into one category


----------



## podunk1269 (Apr 11, 2008)

Wish I did, takes me forever to get off, masterbaiting aI am looking at a solid 20 minutes. Sex, depending on the number of partners involved at one time, looking between 45 and 1 1/2 hours.  Seriously no shit. and No I am not bragging, in fact it sucks when you last longer than most your partners when they have cum and are done and you end up masterbaiting in the bathroom while they sleep


----------



## WeaponXxX (Apr 11, 2008)

Thats not bragging podunk, that means your doing it wrong! 
When I was a kid (12) I lasted for an hour and thought I was king shit. Then at about 15 a girl showed me how to do it right and I went from an hour man to a couple minute man, then with practice got the art down packed. It really should take a couple (man and women) about 15-20 minutes to both achieve orgasm. (The proper act of sex however should make it FEEL like an hour went by)

However for BOTH parties to achieve this they need to know what feels good and how to work their body to climax WITH their partner. 

I hope you don't take offense, just throwing my input in here.  Eventually I'll do a "about me" like Scubersteve and throw all my cards on the table but seriously I LIKE sex for a 1.5 hours but most girls can't handle those lengths so learning to make your self climax is just a courtesy thing to do!


----------



## science (Apr 11, 2008)

podunk1269 said:
			
		

> you end up masterbaiting in the bathroom while they sleep




Hahahaha! That really sucks though, but still, it made me lol haha


----------



## podunk1269 (Apr 11, 2008)

nah, doing it right, medical condtion, though when I had it pierced, it did make it easier to orgasm. and I have no problem geting them off.  But i have been to the doc and everything, nothing can really be done right now. It is just how i am made i guess.


P.S. I know I am doing it right, I have gotten men off too. Yes, let the flaming begin, I am bi.


----------



## WeaponXxX (Apr 11, 2008)

You on any meds? I know I was recently put on Prozac which was supposed to kill my sex drive. My sex drive being very high was not affected however my ability to cum on command was lost. I'm a courteous guy in the concept of rushing an orgasm to help my partner however I don't masterbate so when I was on the meds I'd make the poor girl dish it out. It was quite sad really, 2 hours going by and me screaming "Come on I fucking NEED this" The meds helped level out my depression a great deal however I had to get off them for the time being. 

Piercing in that area I know nothing about


----------



## podunk1269 (Apr 11, 2008)

I was on meds for a long time, off them now, they fuck me up really really bad


----------



## WeaponXxX (Apr 11, 2008)

And I wasn't saying you were doing it wrong for your partner lol. I was just saying I used to (at 12) rock back and forth which would work well for some girls as it would provide stimulation towards the desired target. My penis got very little friction to get stimulated. However the girl when I was 15 taught me to move my hips. These things have nothing to do with getting your parter off but rather yourself. But it does sound like you have a lifestyle close to mine and so if its not a meds issue like it was for me during that period... not really sure, again cumming on command was something I practiced. I often have to envision a fantasy... for me its being a sex stud (like a horse) and my sole purpose is to procreate with the women. Again fantasy's are fucked up...and sometimes silly but hey if it gets the job done...much better to think of yourself in a desolate future as a sex slave then beatin off in a bathroom.


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Apr 11, 2008)

reason 1. 
they can openly talk about having sex.


----------



## podunk1269 (Apr 11, 2008)

lol I didn't take it way at all. nah some women can keep up.  My estranged wife could to a point, but she came after like a minute and kept coming so she loved it.  And before I was married I would just switch off when one girl got worn out and have sex with one of the other tw while she rested, betwen me and Angi, Katie Beth and Dottie, I would get off and they loved it.


sorry I keep editing, this new keyboard is small and I have big fingers so I keep going bck and getting the big typos


----------



## Sinkhead (Apr 11, 2008)

Guys, please keep things non-sexist and back up your arguments with facts. I have only removed one or two things so far because the others have been supported with reasonable evidence, but some of our female members aren't very happy and have reported the thread asking me to clean it up. Of course, if another member of staff feels the need to remove other things I have absolutely no problem with that.

Thanks.


----------



## podunk1269 (Apr 11, 2008)

does that mean I should stop talking about my sex life?


----------



## Sinkhead (Apr 11, 2008)

No, you're fine


----------



## Westside (Apr 11, 2008)

This tail has been chased around long enough...


----------



## Mewgia (Apr 11, 2008)

sinkhead said:
			
		

> Guys, please keep things non-sexist and back up your arguments with facts. I have only removed one or two things so far because the others have been supported with reasonable evidence, but some of our female members aren't very happy and have reported the thread asking me to clean it up. Of course, if another member of staff feels the need to remove other things I have absolutely no problem with that.
> 
> Thanks.


Oh please.


----------



## Westside (Apr 11, 2008)

sinkhead said:
			
		

> Guys, please keep things non-sexist and back up your arguments with facts. I have only removed one or two things so far because the others have been supported with reasonable evidence, but some of our female members aren't very happy and have reported the thread asking me to clean it up. Of course, if another member of staff feels the need to remove other things I have absolutely no problem with that.
> 
> Thanks.


Well, I do agree that I went a little overboard with the last comment, but to back up that comment, I have to say it all started with a women are better than men thread.  I was just pointing out the fact that women can make fun of a guy's penis being tiny and all that sexual dysfunction stuff, people (even other men) here will agree and take it as a joke, e.g.: 
Random girl: Westside has a small penis!  
Westside: :'( 
Everyone else: Agree'd, Westside barely has a weewee!

If a guy were to make fun of a girl's vagina or sex problems. Everyone will stand up for this girl and make that person apologize.

Personally I feel that no matter who is made fun of here, they should apologize no matter what, but that's the way our society works, guys have to be able to handle more hurtful comments...


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 11, 2008)

It's true ... as I said before, a woman may insult a man, but a man may not insult a woman.

Double standards.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Apr 11, 2008)

You can join :


----------



## bobrules (Apr 11, 2008)

A man can watch girl porn.


----------



## WeaponXxX (Apr 11, 2008)

WTF, girls watch girl porn all the time.


----------



## Psyfira (Apr 12, 2008)

eshestun said:
			
		

> 1) I can open my own fucking jars


I'll have you know I am fucking awesome at opening jars


----------



## Salamantis (Apr 12, 2008)

Guys have ejaculation which is made of win.
Girls have menstruation which is made of pure lose.


----------



## pasc (Apr 12, 2008)

omg... these kind of topics are teh pure waste of resources ~_~


----------

